# Great Horned Owl (lifer)



## BrentC (Apr 22, 2018)

He was way up and not the best lighting but very nice for my first capture.   Supposedly yesterday he was perched with an owlet.   I'll have to return again.




Great Horned Owl by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 22, 2018)

Love the angle, he's got the wise old owl thing going on.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2018)

Fantastic.


----------



## TME (Apr 22, 2018)

Great shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 22, 2018)

Congrats! Looks like a large one. I can't remember the last time I saw an owl of_ any_ kind.


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 22, 2018)

Congrats on the lifer Brent. The only owl I've managed to capture is a snowy owl way out in the field. Still looking.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 22, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Love the angle, he's got the wise old owl thing going on.





DarkShadow said:


> Fantastic.





TME said:


> Great shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats! Looks like a large one. I can't remember the last time I saw an owl of_ any_ kind.



Thanks guys!



HavToNo said:


> Congrats on the lifer Brent. The only owl I've managed to capture is a snowy owl way out in the field. Still looking.



Thanks Tim.   If your interested in going to High Park sometime let me know and I can show you where the GHO is.   They also have lots of Wood ducks, night-herons and many others.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Apr 23, 2018)

very nice, congrats on the lifer!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 23, 2018)

Well spotted and taken photo Brent.


----------



## rodbender (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice one Brent


----------



## BrentC (Apr 23, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> very nice, congrats on the lifer!





Fujidave said:


> Well spotted and taken photo Brent.





rodbender said:


> Nice one Brent



Thanks guys!


----------



## Low_Sky (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm way jealous.  The valley I live in is home to hooters and I hear them taunting me every night.  Haven't found one yet.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2018)

Great image.

Congrats on the lifer.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 23, 2018)

Low_Sky said:


> I'm way jealous.  The valley I live in is home to hooters and I hear them taunting me every night.  Haven't found one yet.





zombiesniper said:


> Great image.
> 
> Congrats on the lifer.



Thanks!


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 23, 2018)

Great capture...congrats!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

Tony744 said:


> Great capture...congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## baturn (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice, and congrats.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 24, 2018)

Great capture. We won't talk about how jealous I am.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

baturn said:


> Very nice, and congrats.



Thanks Brian.



pjaye said:


> Great capture. We won't talk about how jealous I am.



Thanks Barb.  Anytime you make it into Toronto let me know and I'll take you to where he is.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 24, 2018)

BrentC said:


> pjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Great capture. We won't talk about how jealous I am.
> ...



Thank you. And I hate you a little bit less right now


----------



## enezdez (Apr 29, 2018)

Very Nice & Congratulations...please excuse my ignorance why is the owl a lifer?  Is it a type of owl and/or a subgroup of owls?

Thanks In Advance!

Enezdez


----------



## BrentC (Apr 30, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Very Nice & Congratulations...please excuse my ignorance why is the owl a lifer?  Is it a type of owl and/or a subgroup of owls?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!
> 
> Enezdez




Thank you.  This is the term birders use when they finally observe a bird on their list.  Or spotting a species for the first time.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 30, 2018)

BrentC said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice & Congratulations...please excuse my ignorance why is the owl a lifer?  Is it a type of owl and/or a subgroup of owls?
> ...




Thank you for taking the time & explaining it to me...

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------

